# Which one?? I cant decide



## MissMissy (Mar 14, 2007)

Which swim suit do you guys think will look better on me?! And which one is cuter.. so really two questions!










* or*

Macy*s - Women's - Rampage Mixed-Print Triangle Halter &amp; Side-Tie Hipster Bottom

ORMacy*s - Women's - Jamaican Style Banded Halter &amp; Classic Boy Short

*OR*




with



Thanks


----------



## YoursEvermore (Mar 14, 2007)

I like the first one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's more classic. Although, you do have to be careful with the strings coming undone. So, for that reason, I like the cut of the second one better. But I definitely don't like the pattern of the second one. If your top slides down a little bit, you'll have that big ol' sun in a spot that you do NOT need getting any extra attention.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 14, 2007)

the second one


----------



## anne7 (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't like the second, the sunset looks kind of tacky to me, and the first one is white, so I would be wary of it being see-through when wet.


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 14, 2007)

I like the cut of the second one but not the design on it. It's a little cheesy.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 14, 2007)

can you guys see the macys web link? I have those two in the middl eof the pictures.. do you still like the first one better?


----------



## anne7 (Mar 14, 2007)

Which ones do you already have? I don't know which ones you're talking about. =]


----------



## mblake (Mar 14, 2007)

i like the second one the best.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 14, 2007)

i have 4 swim suitstwp pcitured ones and two links.. i wanted to know if you can see hte links too. because everyone is saying the second one which i think they are talking about the second picture.. not seeing the links!


----------



## anne7 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ohh, I understand. I didn't click the links because I thought those were the links to the pictured ones!

1st - not a big fan of the strings, and it's white

2nd - my favorite one, the pink and houndstooth looks cute in the picture, but I would have to see in person

3rd - i like the top, but I'm not a fan of those boyshorts

4th - still don't like that sunset pattern. lol


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 14, 2007)

the top one or the pink one would be my first choices, the bottom one next and the turquoise boy leg last. I think boy leg can make you look bigger than you really are, but it depends if you feel comfortable with string bikinis. I bought a brazilian one last year that is like sooo teeny tiny, so I think i'm a bit biased, since im used to such a small one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

they're all cute though!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't see why a sunset would be tacky. It's a SWIMSUIT you guys...

I think the last one has the most flattering cut. Also, I am not bothered by the sunset. lol.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 14, 2007)

I prefer the first and 2nd(the one with the link to Macys site)


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 14, 2007)

i like the first best!


----------



## flychick767 (Mar 14, 2007)

I like the 2nd one. I am glad you asked this question because I am about to post my question about bathing suits.


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't really like either of them to be quite honest. If these are your two choices though, I like the first one better. The sunset just looks weird.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 14, 2007)

I like the second one.


----------



## shelbys2009 (Mar 14, 2007)

i like the first one much more than the second one.


----------



## han (Mar 14, 2007)

i love sunsets.. i like both swimsuits, get both


----------



## Bea (Mar 14, 2007)

I like the jamaican print one most! Nooooo, I didn't see the linked ones and thought the sinset one was the Jamaican one.

I LIKE THE SUNSET BIKINI THE MOST!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 14, 2007)

The first one.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 15, 2007)

well it sounds liek it is either the fist one that is white and black or the pink and white striped on hmm lol i like them both hard to choose


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 15, 2007)

I love the Rampage Mixed-Print Triangle Halter &amp; Side-Tie Hipster Bottom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!

Its SO cute.


----------



## han (Mar 15, 2007)

i really dont think the print matters as much as the cut of the top and bottom depending on your body shape.. if you have big boobs the second swimsuit would be more supportive and if your small ontop the first one would look nice.. there both cute but i always get anoyed with bottoms that tie on the side.. im scared it will come lose and fall off plus it fits weird


----------



## msmegz (Mar 15, 2007)

I prefer the second one (the first link).


----------



## ling07 (Mar 18, 2007)

the jamaican one


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 18, 2007)

im getting the first one everybody.. went and tried it on today and i love it!!


----------



## katana (Mar 18, 2007)

I like the second one.

The sunest looks kinda cute IMO.......sunset's beaches summer.......it works!

Also the cut is a little more flattering I think, and you'll be able to move around more without worring about flashing someone!


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 18, 2007)

I like the Macy one a lot, but the first one is more unique.


----------



## katnahat (Mar 29, 2007)

The 1st one.


----------



## Hinna (Mar 29, 2007)

The pink and white one.

I love pink, and i think the ties at the side are sexy.


----------



## Ambered (Apr 16, 2007)

oh yeah first one was the way to go. i guess it would be nice to take the internet in the dressing room with you.

how do i look?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 16, 2007)

I like the last one.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 16, 2007)

I like the first one or the pink one.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 16, 2007)

the first one cuz mix and match is in and you an wear the top with the bottom it has or a red white or black one.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 16, 2007)

First one.


----------



## ivette (Apr 16, 2007)

the second one

very pretty


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 16, 2007)

Second one.


----------

